

Why #NewSpotify is doing it right - andresirgado
https://blog.lqd.io/learn-and-adapt-from-user-behavior/

======
dukuls
Are there any other apps doings this kind of dynamic changes based on user
information?

~~~
andresirgado
As for the moment Spotify is the only one I have spotted. I have also written
an article about how Starbucks could achieve higher engagement with marketing
personalization based on weather information (matching with device location).

You can read it here:

[https://blog.onliquid.com/data-driven-
awesomeness-2/](https://blog.onliquid.com/data-driven-awesomeness-2/)

If anyone else knows of any other apps or companies doing the same thing,
feedback is always welcome ;)

